# The Woman in White by Wilkie Collins



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I just finished reading The Woman in White by Wilkie Collins on my Kindle.  I just want to let anyone know, who has not read this book, that it's one of the best books I've read in awhile.  It was written in the 1800s and I was very surprised by it's suspense and it captivated me throughout the entire book. It has so many twists and turns and the characters were so interesting.  It's the first book I've read that was written in multiple narratives, quite interesting to say the least.

Anyway, just wanted to let you all know about this classic gem I found.  Great book!!!!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I read that book a long time ago and had forgotten about it.  Thanks for jogging my memory.  I may have to visit it again.  Glad to hear that you enjoyed it.


----------



## GwenNoles (Jan 25, 2010)

All I can say is: I'm delighted to read this post praising Collins' masterpiece. I wrote my thesis for my Master's degree on Wilkie Collins because of that very book! To me, it's one of the finest novels written in the English language. Awesome stuff! Woot! Thanks for sharing him with others who haven't read him.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I liked this book too. I also bought The Moonstone, but I haven't had a chance to read it yet.


----------



## GwenNoles (Jan 25, 2010)

Aravis, You'll love the_ Moonstone_. It's another fantastic mystery with so many plot twists and turns. Also, Collins creates some amazing characters in all his books, but in the _Moonstone _ particularly. 

Also, I highly recommend_ Armadale _ and _No Name_.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks, Gwen! I just got both for my kindle.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

You should list this in the recommended books for Feb 2010 sticky, there might be other looking for a good book


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm another fan of this book! Thanks for highlighting it here. I also enjoyed The Moonstone. I have some other books by Wilkie Collins on my Kindle, but haven't gotten around to reading them yet. I'm glad to see they're also recommended. 

And remember, since these are 19th century classics, you can get the Kindle versions for free!


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

How funny! I was just coming over to post a similar comment. I'd never even heard about this book but I found it completely gripping! Every time I thought I had it all figured out ("Look how smart *I* am"), Collins would call me on it and tell me why I was wrong. Whoa! Masterpiece indeed! I downloaded the free Amazon version and found it nearly free of editing/formatting problems but I would have liked a linked TOC to re-read some of the accounts. If you're thinking of getting this book, do yourself a favor & pay 99c to get a linked TOC. It would have been worth it!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I read this book before I got a Kindle, and read the installments on DailyLit.com 
http://www.dailylit.com/books/woman-in-white. By the way, if you like the idea of DailyLit.com, you can use Calibre to get the installments in blog form on the Kindle, by setting it up as an RSS feed.

Although I read it originally via DailyLit.com, I liked The Woman In White so much I ended up buying the DTB, and later downloaded it to the Kindle as well.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I found out about this book (The Woman in White) last year while reading "The Thirteenth Tale" by Diane Setterfield; she referred to that book a lot in the novel; if you like that genre, I'd highly recommend  "The Thirteenth Tale".


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I found a review that really described the book well.  However, I challenge anyone to read it in a day!  It was rather long, but wonderfully long.  I read the free version.

Here's the review, I found one that would not give away the whole book:

"I read this book in one day, a day where no classes were attended, no phone calls were taken, and no visits made. I cooked and ate my food with it in hand, and sometimes damned my inability to read faster, I was so eager to find out what was going to happen next. 

"The Woman in White" is not just one of the most engaging and gripping Victorian novels I have ever read, it is one of the most engaging and gripping novels of all time. Collins creates vivid, memorable characters (ranging from brave intelligent Marian to the surprising and sinister Count Fosco) who are engaged in a plot that twists and turns like nothing else. There are so many unexpected, even shocking incidents, and Collins moves between them with exactingly precise yet graceful and beautiful prose. Not only that, his narrative style, which moves from character to character, allows for fantastic comic interludes which break up the drama (the chapter from the point of view of the hypochondriac uncle is gut-bustingly funny). 

A couple of people I know, who are generally not fond of 19th century literature, loved this book. I have never met someone who has not been charmed by it. I strongly urge anyone and everyone to read it."


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Since you enjoyed "The Woman In White" so much you may find John Hardwood's "The Seance" interesting, too. Unfortunately it is not available for the Kindle yet but it is an amazingly atmospheric and mysterious gothic story that is oozing style and atmosphere from every page. I totally feel in love with the book and cannot praise this book enough because you have to "experience" it to really understand its enchanting appeal.


----------



## strether (Dec 15, 2008)

Collins was a prolific writer, to say the least.  There are about 30 of his novels formatted and available for free at Mobileread.com.  Save your hard-earned cash for something you have to buy. 

Jim


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm heading on a beach vacation in 4 days.  Will one of the Collins' books be a good plane ride, beach book?  Which should I choose?


----------



## Erika (Dec 11, 2009)

Another former Masters in English Lit student here! Glad to see that Collins has not faded into the lonely and oft dreary world of academe & is still read "in the real world"!



eldereno said:


> I'm heading on a beach vacation in 4 days. Will one of the Collins' books be a good plane ride, beach book? Which should I choose?


Personally, I would not bring Collins to the beach -- at least, not /The Woman in White/. It has so many delicious gothic elements that it's better savoured on a dark cold night at home, preferably with a thunderstorm raging outside. Haha!

I think it would make decent plane reading, though. As would /The Moonstone/.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Erika said:


> Another former Masters in English Lit student here! Glad to see that Collins has not faded into the lonely and oft dreary world of academe & is still read "in the real world"!
> 
> Personally, I would not bring Collins to the beach -- at least, not /The Woman in White/. It has so many delicious gothic elements that it's better savoured on a dark cold night at home, preferably with a thunderstorm raging outside. Haha!
> 
> I think it would make decent plane reading, though. As would /The Moonstone/.


I agree!! Best read at night....with the thunderstorm!! What a delicious book! And what a surprise! I was not expecting SUCH a great book.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Sounds interesting, I amy get it


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I am starting to read The Women in White tonight. I was happy to be able to get the free one. I just finished reading the Lodger by Marie Belloc Lowndes it was so good. It a story about Jack the Ripper although he is not called Jack the Ripper in the book. You can get a free copy on Amazon.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

My mother and I are both reading this book on our kindles. I just bought her a kindle for her birthday and this was her first pick to read on hers so I am reading it myself too. It's an awesome book! 

Melissa


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Anne said:


> I am starting to read The Women in White tonight. I was happy to be able to get the free one. I just finished reading the Lodger by Marie Belloc Lowndes it was so good. It a story about Jack the Ripper although he is not called Jack the Ripper in the book. You can get a free copy on Amazon.


thanks. Just got it!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I already had The Woman in White downloaded from Feedbooks and on my TBR list.  But, with all of this discussion.... had to go back to Feedbooks and downloaded all of the other Wilkie Collins books that they had available.  Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Erika said:


> Another former Masters in English Lit student here! Glad to see that Collins has not faded into the lonely and oft dreary world of academe & is still read "in the real world"!
> 
> Personally, I would not bring Collins to the beach -- at least, not /The Woman in White/. It has so many delicious gothic elements that it's better savoured on a dark cold night at home, preferably with a thunderstorm raging outside. Haha!
> 
> I think it would make decent plane reading, though. As would /The Moonstone/.


I agree I started reading this book last night it would be a good book to read on a cold dark night with a thunderstorm raging outside.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

My favorite character of the book is Marian Halcombe.  She is most admirable and interesting. The beginning of the book where the first person that narrates is describing her is funny and made me laugh out loud.  The most unique person is count Fosco.  This book just keeps you hanging on your seat trying to figure out who and how and what.  Wonderful and delicious!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

RhondaRN said:


> My favorite character of the book is Marian Halcombe. She is most admirable and interesting. The beginning of the book where the first person that narrates is describing her is funny and made me laugh out loud. The most unique person is count Fosco. This book just keeps you hanging on your seat trying to figure out who and how and what. Wonderful and delicious!!


So far I am enjoying the book. I need to stop reading and get some work done.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

I just grabbed me a copy and I'm curious to see how it turns out to be.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Guido Henkel said:


> I just grabbed me a copy and I'm curious to see how it turns out to be.


Let us know how you like it once you start to read it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Lots & lots of Wilkie Collins on mobileread.com and feedbooks.com for free - I had it on my K1 (along with The Moonstone) but never got around to reading it - just downloaded The Woman in White again from Feedbooks.com (has a clickable Table of Contents) and moved it way up on my TBR list.  I think it was this description that got me interested to begin with (mystery lover that I am...):  "The Woman in White" is one of the first "mystery" novels ever written, and is a masterpiece of the genre of Victorian literature known as the "sensation novel".

This also prompted me to finally put the feedbooks and mobileread download guides on my K2 - I just hadn't gotten around to doing that.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

RhondaRN said:


> I just finished reading The Woman in White by Wilkie Collins on my Kindle. I just want to let anyone know, who has not read this book, that it's one of the best books I've read in awhile. It was written in the 1800s and I was very surprised by it's suspense and it captivated me throughout the entire book. It has so many twists and turns and the characters were so interesting. It's the first book I've read that was written in multiple narratives, quite interesting to say the least.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to let you all know about this classic gem I found. Great book!!!!


Thank You Thank You for recommending this book. I just love this book. I will be sorry when I finish it. Thank goodness it is a long book.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm reading this now too and love how the story unfolds.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I'm reading this now too and love how the story unfolds.


I love how the story unfolds too. It is a nice way to spend a Saturday night. Except for the fact I do not want it to rain. It would be good to read this book during a thunder storm.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

My problem is that I saw the Andrew Lloyd Weber musical based on the book and now am afraid I'll go in knowing too much.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm so glad to see so many people have decided to try this book and are enjoying it. (especially my fellow New Yorkers here. Hi ladies!) 

You know, I often skim a good part of a book and read the ending early on, even with a mystery, because I just can't wait to see how the plot turns out. That doesn't stop me from wanting to read the rest of the book, though, because then I want to see how the story got there. So from my own admittedly subjective point of view, having seen a play of a book wouldn't stop me from wanting to read the book or enjoying it. Besides, this is quite a long book, and I'm guessing some liberties had to be taken and some material omitted to turn it into a play.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

So, for those of you who have just started the book, how do you like it so far?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

RhondaRN said:


> So, for those of you who have just started the book, how do you like it so far?


I am enjoying the book Thank you for recommending it.


----------



## morgan (Feb 5, 2010)

If you like Wilkie Collins, Mobile Reference has an excellent collection for under $5


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

morgan said:


> If you like Wilkie Collins, Mobile Reference has an excellent collection for under $5


I have been able to find them on Amazon for free and you can also find them on mobileread.com and feedbooks.com for free.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

GwenNoles said:


> Aravis, You'll love the_ Moonstone_. It's another fantastic mystery with so many plot twists and turns. Also, Collins creates some amazing characters in all his books, but in the _Moonstone _ particularly.
> 
> Also, I highly recommend_ Armadale _ and _No Name_.


I'm about halfway through _Woman in White _ and loving it so much I've downloaded _Moonstone_, _Armadale_, and _No Name_ to my Kindle. It's so nice to find a great _new _author whose works are out of copyright.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

auntmarge said:


> I'm about halfway through _Woman in White _ and loving it so much I've downloaded _Moonstone_, _Armadale_, and _No Name_ to my Kindle. It's so nice to find a great _new _author whose works are out of copyright.


I am enjoying the Woman in White also. I have downloaded Moonstone, Armadale and No name. I also have downloaded The Hunted Hotel. It is so nice finding a great author and finding the books for free.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I am still reading the Women in White. I am taking my time with it since it such a good book.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Anne said:


> I am still reading the Women in White. I am taking my time with it since it such a good book.


Ann, you better finish the woman in white before you keep delving into Shogun, or else you may think that Count Fosco is trying to overtake Lord Taranaga or something, lol!!

I found Woman in White to be much easier to follow and keep up with the characters. With Shogun, it takes lots and lots of reading to be able to keep up with the characters, the plots, the many different levels of rule in feudal Japan. Both are good, but totally different in every regard. ")


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

RhondaRN said:


> Ann, you better finish the woman in white before you keep delving into Shogun, or else you may think that Count Fosco is trying to overtake Lord Taranaga or something, lol!!
> 
> I found Woman in White to be much easier to follow and keep up with the characters. With Shogun, it takes lots and lots of reading to be able to keep up with the characters, the plots, the many different levels of rule in feudal Japan. Both are good, but totally different in every regard. ")


I have already started reading Shogun  I decided to started it while I was still reading The Women in White because they are such differnet books. When I need to take a break from Japan I read the women in white LOL. Right now I am reading more of Shogun so I keep track of what it going on. Since the women in white is easier to read It is a good book to read while I am reading Shogun. I have always read more than one book at a time. With a long book like Shogun that may take me a while to read it good to have another book to read when I need to take a break from Shogun.


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

With so many of you giving such glowing reports of "The Woman in White" I have moved it to the top of my TBR list.  I can't wait to find out what all the excitement is about!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Maxx said:


> With so many of you giving such glowing reports of "The Woman in White" I have moved it to the top of my TBR list. I can't wait to find out what all the excitement is about!


I hope you enjoy it. It is a good book. I am going to read some more tonight.


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

I've moved it up to the top of my TBR list, too.  I have to finish "The Girl... (With The Dragon Tattoo, et al) series first.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

For all of you who love "The Woman in White" so much, you simply HAVE TO read John Harwood's "The Séance." To be honest, I would actually rate it higher than "The Woman in White" but it is definitely comparable in tone and atmosphere.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I just downloaded it from feedbooks along with The Moonstone, Armadale and No Name. hmmm.... Seems like the last and probably only time I downloaded from feedbooks, there was an option to download the mobi file and now it's all EPUB. But hey!! that's ok as I've had Calibre for a while now and have never used it. Pretty cool program, that one. <makes mental note to send a contribution as thanks to the calibre developer>

Thanks guys, for making me learn new tricks. If I stick around long enough, I'm gonna get smart in spite of myself.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When you just click "download" it automatically gives you epub format.  But if you click the link so you get the 'product page' one of the options is to d/l as mobi which will work on Kindle.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

NOW she tells me.  lol  However, Calibre was needing some looking into anyway.  Time well spent.  And another lesson learned.  Thanks, Ann.  BTW, is that Arlington, Texas?


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

I enjoyed this book so much, I ordered the Masterpiece Theatre version from Netflix. Dudes! I had to turn it off, it was so bad. The acting was ok (barely) but they changed the story so much that I was offended. At first I was very forgiving -- this is an enormous book, after all, and they have to get a LOT of story into two hours -- but when they besmirched the art teacher's character, I could take no more! 

The one saving grace was the intro. I knew Collins was friends with Dickens, but apparently Dickens asked Collins to write Woman in White as a serial for a new magazine -- not as a complete and whole novel. Which makes total sense as many of the accounts end as sort of cliffhangers. That tidbit alone was worth the misery of watching 30 minutes of the film.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Good that you saw it through Netflix and didn't buy it.  I didn't know that the BBC did Woman in White.  That should be a mini-series with 7-8 episodes.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Good that you saw it through Netflix and didn't buy it. I didn't know that the BBC did Woman in White. That should be a mini-series with 7-8 episodes.


Thanks for the info on The movie the Women in White. I will not get the movie now.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Anne said:


> Thanks for the info on The movie the Women in White. I will not get the movie now.


Me too. I'd added it to my queue but will remove it. No one gets to besmirch to art teacher!


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

I have this book on my Kindle and keep going past it but it seems to be so highly recommended that I am going to start it next.I love these kinds of books so I think I will really enjoy it.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

padowd said:


> I have this book on my Kindle and keep going past it but it seems to be so highly recommended that I am going to start it next.I love these kinds of books so I think I will really enjoy it.


I loved it so much I downloaded 3 more of his. I keep thinking of Woman in White and plan to get to another of his very soon.


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

auntmarge said:


> I loved it so much I downloaded 3 more of his. I keep thinking of Woman in White and plan to get to another of his very soon.


Me too, but it definitely has to be planned out because they're so epic in size. But I just wasted two evenings trying to get into The Lightning Thief and I kept thinking "I could be reading Moonstone right now..."


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I wish there was a good movie verison of The Women in White.


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

Anne said:


> I wish there was a good movie verison of The Women in White.


I'd love to see it as a mini-series but I'm guessing the networks wouldn't buy it (except maybe NPR).


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

I just wanted to check back in here real quick to let you guys know that I am about halfway through "The woman in White." While I enjoy the book a lot, it is a little too romantic for my current mood. I have been putting it aside and will revisit it when I like going back to this sort of atmosphere. Having read John Harwood's "THe Seance" and another book in the same kind of vein very recently, I just need a fix that is a little more action-oriented.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Guido Henkel said:


> I just wanted to check back in here real quick to let you guys know that I am about halfway through "The woman in White." While I enjoy the book a lot, it is a little too romantic for my current mood. I have been putting it aside and will revisit it when I like going back to this sort of atmosphere. Having read John Harwood's "THe Seance" and another book in the same kind of vein very recently, I just need a fix that is a little more action-oriented.


I understand. Everyone has different tastes, and it varies from time to time as well. It does have a lot of romance in it. Personally, I liked the romance. I like action and adventure and spooky stuff too. I just got done reading Shogun and it had tons of chopping off heads, Samurai, and all kinds of macho stuff and I loved it, and it had just enough romance to take care of that romantic part of me as well.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

RhondaRN said:


> I understand. Everyone has different tastes, and it varies from time to time as well. It does have a lot of romance in it. Personally, I liked the romance. I like action and adventure and spooky stuff too. I just got done reading Shogun and it had tons of chopping off heads, Samurai, and all kinds of macho stuff and I loved it, and it had just enough romance to take care of that romantic part of me as well.


I love the same things about the woman in white that you did. I am almost finished. I hope to finish the women in white today. I just finished taking a test for one of my classes now back to reading.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I finally finished reading the woman in white. I loved this book. It took me a little while to read because it was long and I have not had a lot of time to read lately.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I downloaded the Mobi Wilkie Collins collection and started with The Haunted Hotel, which eh -- was not very good. I'm assumign there's a reason why Woman in White, Moonstone, and Armadale are famous works, and Haunted Hotel isn't ...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I have to admit I've had a hard time with Woman in White at first - it's so....wordy!  I'm about half-way through now, getting a little better since I've gotten used to the writing style and am probably skimming over the bits (hate when I'm editing a book in my head...)  Feels like there's a good story buried in all those words, though - I probably need the Readers Digest Condensed version!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Woman in White is wordy, but I still loved it.  I spent a lot of extra time reading (and little time sleeping) the week I read it.  He does an awful lot of explaining, but at least he didn't leave me hanging, and I still remember what happened.

I think the driest part was when the narrator was the attorney (LOL).


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Well it just goes to show ya, everyone has different tastes, huh?  LOL!!  Sorry about it guys, for those of you who didn't really like it.  To me it was great.


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

I tell people that Collins theory must have been "Why use one word when you can use six?" But I still loved it.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

RhondaRN said:


> Well it just goes to show ya, everyone has different tastes, huh? LOL!! Sorry about it guys, for those of you who didn't really like it. To me it was great.


I thought it was a Great Book too.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Woman in White is wordy, but I still loved it. I spent a lot of extra time reading (and little time sleeping) the week I read it. He does an awful lot of explaining, but at least he didn't leave me hanging, and I still remember what happened.
> 
> I think the driest part was when the narrator was the attorney (LOL).


That is one of the things I loved the book did not leave me hanging.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I miss reading The Woman in White. I wish I could find another book like it. Has anyone read other books by Wilkie Collins that are good?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> I'm so glad to see so many people have decided to try this book and are enjoying it. (especially my fellow New Yorkers here. Hi ladies!)
> 
> You know, I often skim a good part of a book and read the ending early on, even with a mystery, because I just can't wait to see how the plot turns out. That doesn't stop me from wanting to read the rest of the book, though, because then I want to see how the story got there. So from my own admittedly subjective point of view, having seen a play of a book wouldn't stop me from wanting to read the book or enjoying it. Besides, this is quite a long book, and I'm guessing some liberties had to be taken and some material omitted to turn it into a play.


Hi how are you doing?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I downloaded The Black Robe and The Moonstone but haven't read them yet.  Some of the popular lists of classic literature include The Moonstone.


----------



## grjag (Jun 18, 2009)

Love the Woman in White and Moonstone--two of the best mysteries/suspense ever.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Definitely read "The Moonstone" if you liked "The Woman in White."  "The Moonstone" is probably even more famous.  I won't speculate on whether or not it's better.  But it's terrific.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

DYB said:


> Definitely read "The Moonstone" if you liked "The Woman in White." "The Moonstone" is probably even more famous. I won't speculate on whether or not it's better. But it's terrific.


Thanks I have the Moonstone. I will read it next.

How do you like The meaning of Night? I was just looking at that one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just downloaded the Woman in White and Moonstone, free versions from Amazon based on the comments here.

The Woman in White







(no image available)











Betsy


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm reading the free version of The Moonstone - that is, when I'm not watching the eagle cam.......


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just downloaded the Woman in White and Moonstone, free versions from Amazon based on the comments here.


I would suggest finding one with a linked TOC. I found myself wanting to re-read a couple of accounts but the Amazon version doesn't have a linked TOC so I couldn't. Try ManyBooks - I don't know if theirs is linked but it's worth a shot. If not, I'd highly recommend buying a Mobi version for 99c just to get that TOC.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

RhondaRN said:


> Well it just goes to show ya, everyone has different tastes, huh? LOL!! Sorry about it guys, for those of you who didn't really like it. To me it was great.


It isn't that I don't like it - I'm just spoiled by writers who can say a lot in just a few words. But I'm still reading now that my sinus infection is gone. (If I didn't like it I'd have given up long ago!) I'm pretty sure I've already downloaded The Moonstone too - might save that one for our next long car trip!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The Moonstone is not as long as The Woman in White.  I think the W in W is about 800 pages and The Moonstone is about 500.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

svsilentsun said:


> I would suggest finding one with a linked TOC. I found myself wanting to re-read a couple of accounts but the Amazon version doesn't have a linked TOC so I couldn't. Try ManyBooks - I don't know if theirs is linked but it's worth a shot. If not, I'd highly recommend buying a Mobi version for 99c just to get that TOC.


Thanks, I also saw that suggestion in one of the reviews; figured I can just add a note as I read and build my own TOC...or if I find myself wanting to reread sections, I can then spend the .99 Until then, saving the .99 for a book I can't get a free version of.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sure I got my version from the Feedbooks - it has a clickable ToC. Here's the link for anyone interested. http://www.feedbooks.com/book/3696

And here's The Moonstone (which I'd imagine does as well): http://feedbooks.com/book/3311


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Anne said:


> How do you like The meaning of Night? I was just looking at that one.


So far I'm enjoying it a lot. The prose is very believable for a 19th century gothic novels. Many modern writers really can't fake it, but Cox does it beautifully. I haven't gotten far enough yet to judge how well he develops the story, but so far I find the main character quite compelling.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

DYB said:


> So far I'm enjoying it a lot. The prose is very believable for a 19th century gothic novels. Many modern writers really can't fake it, but Cox does it beautifully. I haven't gotten far enough yet to judge how well he develops the story, but so far I find the main character quite compelling.


Thanks let me know what you think of the book after you finish it.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> I'm reading the free version of The Moonstone - that is, when I'm not watching the eagle cam.......


Carol: How do you like the Moonstone?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Anne said:


> Carol: How do you like the Moonstone?


I'm enjoying it very much. I need to get going and make more progress, but the kids are home on spring Break this week!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> I'm enjoying it very much. I need to get going and make more progress, but the kids are home on spring Break this week!


Thanks Carol. I live by myself but with school online and work long hours. I sometimes do not have enough time to read.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

The Woman in White was a good read! I'll be reading more from Wilkie Collins!


----------



## Noni (May 1, 2010)

This was the very first book I read on my new Kindle. I loved it.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I've just started The Moonstone -- I LOVE Betteredge's voice! So far it's tremendous fun to read.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I just watch the Movie The Women in White on DVD. I got it on from Netflex. It was a Masterpiece Theatre thiller.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

I love Wilkie Collins! _No Name_ is one of my all-time favorite classics. Somebody at my hometown library was a real fan, because we had many of his works - many old and out of print volumes, which I was able to read. Glad I saw this thread, I'll pick up a couple for my Kindle for re-reading.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Anne said:


> I just watch the Movie The Women in White on DVD. I got it on from Netflex. It was a Masterpiece Theatre thiller.


Anne, you asking me about "The Meaning of Night" above. I don't know if you saw my posts about it in the "Currently Reading" thread, but I thought it was great if you like Collins, obviously Cox's primary model. I will definitely be reading the sequel. It's sad Cox passed away.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

DYB said:


> Anne, you asking me about "The Meaning of Night" above. I don't know if you saw my posts about it in the "Currently Reading" thread, but I thought it was great if you like Collins, obviously Cox's primary model. I will definitely be reading the sequel. It's sad Cox passed away.


Thanks I will put on my TBR list. I did not know that cox passed away.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Anne said:


> I just watch the Movie The Women in White on DVD. I got it on from Netflex. It was a Masterpiece Theatre thiller.


Was the movie good?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

RhondaRN said:


> Was the movie good?


It was good. They did cut out some things because it was only 2 hours long.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Anne said:


> Thanks I will put on my TBR list. I did not know that cox passed away.


Yes, he died in March of 2009. He apparently had been planning this novel for 30 years. But finally sat down to write it after he was diagnosed with brain cancer and started to lose his sight. He managed to write it and a sequel of sorts (about secondary characters from "The Meaning of Night" called "The Glass of Time") before passing away.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

DYB said:


> Yes, he died in March of 2009. He apparently had been planning this novel for 30 years. But finally sat down to write it after he was diagnosed with brain cancer and started to lose his sight. He managed to write it and a sequel before passing away.


Thanks for filling me in. That is so sad.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I really like "The Woman in White." I wrote a paper on it recently, and I was interested to discover that between the serialized publication and the first book publication, Collins corrected some timeline discrepancies. I tend to think Collins was an influence on Ross MacDonald, whose mysteries I love. I found one quote in a bio in which he mentioned Collins. MacDonald always focused on family-crimes, secrets from the past and that sort of thing.


----------

